# New pics of the tiel flock!



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Just a few photos i took on a day off last week. 









Cookie - forever being harassed by assorted birds (mainly Bailee, Zoe, and Snickers), she just wants some quiet time by herself i think, lol!!









Handsome Bailee-kins. Still loving his mummy and his Cookie.









Snickers, shy as ever.









Smelsie Elsie. She spends all her out of cage time on my shoulder wanting kisses and scritches.









Gracie, still hates me.









And Squig!

That's my flock of six!


----------



## Siobhan (Mar 21, 2010)

Awww, they're all so pretty! I love that last picture. It looks like he (she?) is smiling!


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Great pictures! All of them are very beautiful!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

They are looking good  Did you bring Squig in from the avairy? Iam confused


----------



## dimplez (Oct 21, 2009)

I love your flock, they all have their own unique looking


----------



## cinnamon (Jul 16, 2009)

You do have a lovely flock!


----------



## BLESSED'S_WINGS (Apr 14, 2010)

*LOL! Gracie look like she is mad!*


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They're all gorgeous, look at Snickers and Elsie all grown up now.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

You have a gorgeous flock. And gorgeous photos. I wish I could take lovely pics like that of my two. They won't stay still long enough.


----------



## dream (Apr 12, 2010)

beautiful pictures, they are all stunning birds, i love Elsie oh my is she just so lovely.


----------

